# Solved: Iview 900tpc Tablet with Android 4.0.4



## White Wolf 00

I've had this piece of garbage for about 2 weeks now. I've had nothing but problems with it. Every time I start it, I get numerous messages that something or other is not responding. 

Settings is not responding
Exchange Services is not responding
Email is not responding
Browser is not responding
There is one that ends with a UI that when you tell it to shut down, closes the "Desk Top" for lack of a better description, and restarts it. 
There isn't an app on this thing that hasn't come up with a "is not responding" at one time or another when I start this thing up 

The one thing that has worked very well so far is YouTube. I can watch some movies on YouTube and it always connects to my network with no problems.

I can't get anything to download. Apps are disappearing. I can't get it to use the storage on the SD Card (It is mounted). It shows the card but I can't get anything to download to it. 

I attempted to download the Netflix app to it so I could watch movies on it. I left it downloading for 2 days and finally shut it down. A few days later I found the app saved and installed it. Every time I tried to run it I got the message "Netflix Has Stopped Responding. Wait or shut down." I clicked wait and let it go for 10 hours. I finally clicked close. 

Does anyone have any ideas on how to stop all this from happening, short of a very heavy hammer. I've tried to contact Iview but they don't respond to email and there is absolutely no support on their web site for this tablet. I realize that this is a new version of Android but you'd think there would be support for it somewhere. 

As you can tell, I'm extremely frustrated with this tablet. I didn't realize that Android was actually Google or I would never have bought this thing. I would have put the $200 towards one of the new Microsoft tablets. At least then I would have had a better understanding of the operating system.

Any help would be greatly appreciated
Rob


----------



## DoubleHelix

It's a garbage no-name tablet. You can get the Kindle Fire or Google Nexus for $200, and they'll both work great.


----------



## White Wolf 00

You're right DoubleHelix,

It's going back to the store. I've had enough. You're being too kind. As I said in an email to Iview. It is an absolute piece of S*#@. I'm going to wait for the Microlimp tablet. lol

I want nothing more to do with anything Google. I don't trust Google with any information anyway.

I do thank you for your insight though. 

Rob


----------



## White Wolf 00

I also found a review online this morning. It is partitioned to only use 1G of space and that's loaded down with preinstalled apps leaving no room to download anything.

The only way to resolve this problem is to take it back to the store. I still can't believe it. $200 for a piece of crap........ How could I have been so stupid. lol


----------



## DoubleHelix

There's nothing wrong with Android tablets. Just get one that actually works. If by "Microlimp" you mean Microsoft, they haven't even created a prototype yet, so you'll be waiting a long time. The iPad, Nexus, Galaxy, Kindle Fire, etc. are all great units.


----------



## White Wolf 00

The Surface from Microsoft is supposed to be available October 26th


----------



## White Wolf 00

I figured out how to deal with this Iview piece of doo doo. As DoubleHelix said. I'm taking it back to the store for a full refund. I've never seen anything this bad in my life and have never seen a company with less support of an item. Iview US are scam artists of the worst kind.


----------



## White Wolf 00

Just an update. 7 computer stores in my area have sent all of these junk tablets back and have given full refund to their customers. They agree. Iview is a junk tablet.


----------

